# A year of jobs...



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

So, as this year draws to a close, I've had a chance to reflect of what the good lady and myself have achieved this year.

We've forgone a holiday abroad this year in favour of sorting some of the jobs we've been planning for God knows how long.

We've managed to have the 4th bedroom re-plastered and decorated, we've managed to source a bed from a friend and now it looks fab, compared to the bare wall and electrics.

I've got the roof edging replaced. Typically after buying the RS I noticed loose roof mortar and refused to park the car on the drive until it was mended. That done, it was on to the next job. The driveway was becoming the wild jungle with weeds etc growing out of control. The stones that the previous homeowners had on the drive were tiresome. Every time you drove off the drive you took stones with you and before long they were everywhere....

In the end after much thought between block paving and concrete, we opted for the concrete. I'd also bought a security post to have cemented at the end of the drive. And lastly we've had the very outdated bathroom completely ripped out and replaced. A few photo's of the before's during and afters.

Next year, we're definitely having a holiday! :lol:


























































































































The bathroom:










































































Out with the old......and in with the new:


















































We had a new door put in and switched the hinges around to give us more room as the old door opened in to the centre of the room, this way it makes much more sense!










































Since then, we've had the bathroom widows changes to a more frosted glass - I've grown tired of mooning the neighbours 

Now, I think the only thing left to do is the front door. I think something like this will look nice....










Anyway, enough of this. Time for a beer! Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks great mate! You've been busy 

If you don't mind me asking - what sort of ball park did the drive cost?


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Massive improvement all round there, you must be pleased. Really like the bathroom, especially the recessed little storage shelves. Enjoy.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cracking jobs and definitely worthwhile transformation, really satisfying when you look back at before and after photos and see a huge improvement / difference :thumb:


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Hard to tell without being able to see the fully finished driveway, but does the security post actually do anything? It looks from what i can see that it would be easily bypassed either using next doors driveway or the rest of yours?


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Marve said:


> Hard to tell without being able to see the fully finished driveway, but does the security post actually do anything? It looks from what i can see that it would be easily bypassed either using next doors driveway or the rest of yours?


I was going to say the same, looks like you can just drive around the post.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Cheers gents. Yes it's very satisfying looking back at the before's and afters. 

The driveway was just shy of £2,500, I paid a little extra because they got rid of all the waste which saved me a huge headache and was well worth the pennies imo. 

I've tried to take the photo's so as not to show the house, so forgive the angle, but I'll take another with the RS in situ. There's no way it can bypass the post. The car is backed up to the garage and the post is approx 2 inches in front of the car. The RS has the turning circle of the Ark Royal and they could sit there all day and still not get it out. 

Sure the photo will show that when I manage to see some daylight to take one


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Managed to get a few snaps today....


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Looks great, nice when it's all done and you can get on and use it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A very productive year for you, well done fella, the improvements look great. :thumb:


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Mark R5 said:


> There's no way it can bypass the post. The car is backed up to the garage and the post is approx 2 inches in front of the car.


Unless you use wheel dollies:

https://www.halfords.com/workshop-tools/garage-equipment/garage-essentials/sip-car-wheel-dollies-x-2


----------

